

This woman has a plan to fix SF's housing crisis but homeowners won't like it - kqr2
http://www.vox.com/2015/6/15/8782235/san-francisco-housing-crisis?

======
philipov
For homeowners, there is no crisis. There is a wonderful time of prosperity.
Homeowners are, by definition, not going to like any solutions to their
prosperity.

